

The anorexic startup: A fable of drugs, sex and C++ [pdf] - Ritu
http://theanorexicstartup.com/wp-content/the-anorexic-startup.pdf

======
sopooneo
Interesting enough. But the tenuous reality breaks for me when he retires to a
farm. I've know people who did that. I grew up among them. It's not easy. Real
farming is stunningly difficult. And even if they're just hobbyists, people
used to the city go stir-crazy very quickly. It's a little knit-pick, but it
strikes me.

------
semisight
Real programmers use heroin.

~~~
autumn_
Real programmers clearly use Accela.

